# Reverb project recommendation



## Caedarn (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm thinking of building a reverb pedal but am not sure which one.  I'd appreciate any recommendations.  Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Spatialist is great for all the options. The shimmer and cavern are great for really ambient stuff. I like the touch and modulated also. 

For simple reverb, I also like the belton brick based circuits. I think that the Btdr-3 is a little smoother and nicer sounding than the btdr-2. Lots of people seem to like the spirit box on here. I have built (twice) and really enjoy the 1776 rub-a-dub reverb deluxe, and it’s one of the few diy projects around based on the Btdr-3, and the ability to control the length with a knob is great. I mostly use it for simple, always on reverb, but it can get decently long and ambient as well.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 23, 2020)

The spirit box is great for playing with distortion, the pre-delay makes all the difference in keeping it from getting muddy.


----------



## Veepedaldude (Feb 24, 2020)

I just finished the spirit box.  Sounds fantastic but kinda plain.


----------



## Caedarn (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 24, 2020)

FYI - I was JUST about to order up parts for the Spirit Box, and realized that Belton Bricks are tough to snag right now due to production/shipping being slowed from China.


----------



## TheSin (Feb 24, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Spatialist is great for all the options. The shimmer and cavern are great for really ambient stuff. I like the touch and modulated also.
> 
> For simple reverb, I also like the belton brick based circuits. I think that the Btdr-3 is a little smoother and nicer sounding than the btdr-2. Lots of people seem to like the spirit box on here. I have built (twice) and really enjoy the 1776 rub-a-dub reverb deluxe, and it’s one of the few diy projects around based on the Btdr-3, and the ability to control the length with a knob is great. I mostly use it for simple, always on reverb, but it can get decently long and ambient as well.


I think Im gonna try me a Rub-a-Dub next, thanks!


----------



## ericwood (Feb 24, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> FYI - I was JUST about to order up parts for the Spirit Box, and realized that Belton Bricks are tough to snag right now due to production/shipping being slowed from China.



I managed to snag a couple from this site, they were one of the only places I could find that had them in stock: https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/reverb-module-accutronics-belton-digi-log-horizontal-mini


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

Get an Arachnid and the possibilities are endless.


----------



## lazenbleep (Aug 8, 2020)

I built a couple rub-a-dubs - if you get the long delay reverb module and turn it up all the way, it does produce some decent reverb. I highly recommend them. He this content also sells them prefab for like $8 or $9... Just fyi, but i get wanting to etch your own - it's what I did, but I redesigned the layout and used a SIP IC (can't remember the number right this second, though) instead of a tl072 to save a little space so I could shove it into a smaller enclosure and still have a battery.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 8, 2020)

JoeR3155 said:


> I'm thinking of building a reverb pedal but am not sure which one.  I'd appreciate any recommendations.  Thanks!



Anythingbased on Pythagoras or Arachnid is a great option. Try the Threeverb.


----------



## Caedarn (Aug 8, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Anythingbased on Pythagoras or Arachnid is a great option. Try the Threeverb.


Thanks all.  I bought the Deflector PCB after I heard the demo.  Haven’t built it yet (my ‘pedal season’ is roughly January to April).


----------



## Barry (Aug 8, 2020)

JoeR3155 said:


> Thanks all.  I bought the Deflector PCB after I heard the demo.  Haven’t built it yet (my ‘pedal season’ is roughly January to April).


You must be in a warm weather business as well


----------



## Caedarn (Aug 8, 2020)

Barry said:


> You must be in a warm weather business as well


No, it’s when the home maintenance projects are at a lull.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Aug 8, 2020)

Get an older beat up amp with an analog spring reverb.


----------

